# Realtek RTL8139/810x NIC



## Avenged (Nov 22, 2007)

I have an onboard "Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC" and I cannot connect two computers together, I get the "Network Cable Unplugged" error 100% of the time.

Driver Date: 25/02/2008
Driver Version: 5.687.225.2008
Device Status: This device is working properly.

Location: PCI bus 2, device 5, function 0 (This seems weird considering I do not have any cards plugged into the PCI slot 2 and it's onboard anyway.)

I've looked at device manager, no errors, i've checked the cable between the computer im trying to connect to and another computer and it connected them fine. I've checked settings, they all seem pretty fine. I've even put in a Compaq NC3121 Fast Ethernet NIC (physical card) and it still gave me the "Network cable unplugged" error.


------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 8/1/2008, 15:53:18
Machine name: HOME
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: P4i6G
System Model: P4i65G
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1022MB RAM
Page File: 441MB used, 2017MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode
--------------------------------------------------

What am I forgetting?

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're forgetting that you need a CAT5 crossover cable, not a straight patch cable. :smile:


----------



## Avenged (Nov 22, 2007)

Haha... That would help!


----------

